# Fantasy Fighter Death Match - Round 5



## Steerpike (Jun 6, 2012)

Time to cast your votes in the next round. Who will win? 

Fantasy Fighter Death Match - CHALLONGE!


----------



## Steerpike (Jun 6, 2012)

Instead of recounting my votes, I'll just submit for the record that those two nancy-boys Aragorn and Legolas would get their rear-ends handed to them on a platter by half the other people on the list


----------



## Ankari (Jun 6, 2012)

This round has much closer fights than the previous one.  The only one that leaves me scratching my head is Icarium vs Waylander (I mean this shouldn't be a tough decision yet it's split down the middle) .  The one that gave me pause was Lan vs Trull.  I went with Trull


----------



## Steerpike (Jun 6, 2012)

Yeah I had to think about that one for a bit, but also went with Trull.


----------



## Philip Overby (Jun 7, 2012)

Good round for the most part.    Just throwing this out there:  as others have mentioned, maybe it would be fun to do a Mythic Scribes Death Match, pitting everyone against each other (everyone lists their powers and weaknesses). That way it really would be a popularity contest.


----------



## Steerpike (Jun 7, 2012)

Phil the Drill said:


> Good round for the most part.    Just throwing this out there:  as others have mentioned, maybe it would be fun to do a Mythic Scribes Death Match, pitting everyone against each other (everyone lists their powers and weaknesses). That way it really would be a popularity contest.



What are these 'weaknesses' of which you speak?


----------



## Philip Overby (Jun 7, 2012)

I think if we did something like that, then the inclination would be to make yourself super, awesome strong.  But it would be good to have some flaw or weakness that way when voting you could use that.  Even Superman had a weakness.


----------

